# Purina Pigeon Chow



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Does anyone use Purina Pigeon Chow to feed there birds? Do they still make it?


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

I use Nutrina Gold Pigeon Pellets. No waste compared to seed but they sure poop alot!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*ggoss1, why?*

ggoss1, why would they poop more?


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

They eat more....and I am thinking there is alot of filler in the pellets they don't absorb.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI Rackerman, The first thing you should do,, is find out where the guys that you are getting your birds from, buy their feed.On one of your other posts you asked about corn and the price of pigeon feed. The price of feed can be very different in different parts of the country. Its my under standing that you are getting birds from people that live in your home state. Find out from these guys the cost of feed. Now for the PURINA pigeon chow it comes in a green pellet type and in a gold type these are mean to be used together as I remember it on the back of the bag is a chart of how to mix these two for feeding your birds.It shows how to mix for racing,breeding,molting.I have used this PURINA PELLETS in the passed but I aways fed my birds grain along with these pellets. I do not like to feed my birds strait pellets.Keep this in in you mind IF YOU ARE GOING TO RACE THESE BIRDS. The longer races the birds are fed grain(pigeon mix) on the truck if your birds are on a strait pellet mix they may not eat enough grain and this will lead to you birds running out of fuel.Feed pellets if you like, BUT BE SURE THAT THEY GET SOME regular pigeon feed AT THE SAME TIME.* GEORGE


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

You should just go to your local feed store and see what they offer. I have to special order mine from my local feed store but that just means I have to tell them A couple weeks before I run out so no big deal. Find out what they offer and what kind of grains are in the feed and the nutritional value and post it here. I did that and was told what else I would need to add to it for better nutrition. The feed I get cost me 20 dollars for a 50 pound bag. 
Keep asking any questions you have and we will be glad to answer them


----------

